# Rattery in Washington DC



## KimmyKim (Mar 30, 2021)

I saw someone asked before but the post is quite old and some of the places are no longer in business. Do anyone know if any ratteries in Washington DC or close by? I’m looking to get two (or three 😬) more males in December to add to my group.


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

check out gRATitude Rat Rescue.





- gRATitude Rat Rescue







gratituderatrescue.com


----------



## Thai Tea Boba (May 15, 2021)

If you're willing to make a drive maybe check out this rescue! They have 14 boys ready for adoption by the looks of it. You could also go on Facebook and find some ratteries in your area through that.  That's how I found mine









Adopt Bouncing Baby Boys on Petfinder


Bouncing Baby Boys is an adoptable Small & Furry Animal - Rat searching for a forever family near Frederick, MD. Use Petfinder to find adoptable pets in your area.




www.petfinder.com


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

I‘m from that area, and I decided to go with Standing Stones Rattery. It’s a pretty tedious drive since it’s in Richmond, but definitely worth it in my opinion! My two girls are from there 🥰
Standing Stones Rattery has the more common types of rat coats and colors but they also specialize in a rare type of rat, patchwork/werewolf. If you’re more into exotic types, this is for you!



Home - Standing Stones Rattery


----------



## KimmyKim (Mar 30, 2021)

I will definitely look into that one! Thank you!


----------

